# Can use some helpful information on this one



## Lynchwrench (Jan 9, 2019)

Indentations for  WZ or Monark? I was told that this frame was a WESTERN FLYER...?.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 10, 2019)

CWC built bikes for western auto (flyer) but their own brand was the roadmaster which is likely what your frame is. Here's link to a resto on it: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/roadmaster-whizzer-sn-b69385-47-48.77965/


----------

